# Women in the States gave birth to triplets naturally conceived at 46!



## jjbean40 (4 mo ago)

Hi all, I wanted to share a positive story, especially for us "older" moms. A women recently made the news for naturally conceiving identical triplets and giving birth at the age of 46. What makes this story so special is that she had a history of infertility and failed three rounds of IVF and was previously told by doctors that she would be unable to have more children due to her "eggs".

Don't always listen to the negativity of others! You never know what life has in store for you


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

💕💕💕love this , thanks for sharing 💕💕


----------



## jjbean40 (4 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> 💕💕💕love this , thanks for sharing 💕💕


💕💕💕 I love hearing this type of positivity so wanted to share!


----------

